# Google Earth can help in finding collecting localities in DFW



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

The secret to finding good collecting localities in Texas is to find a lineation of trees which denotes a creek, follow along the creek while zoomed in on Google Earth until you find an area that is cleared of overhead vegetation--no or very few trees. 

There is better potential for good collecting in areas with large amounts of runoff from businesses and industry parking lots, and downstream of major institutions and golf courses which often over-fertilize their landscapes. The fertilizers get into the water and encourage massive amounts of plants to develop. 

Some of the plants I've seen are actually quite beautiful, and with enough care to remove all the algae can be introduced into the home aquarium or placed in a Native Texas biotope (we could build one at a future meeting). I'd be glad to build a tank for that and we could take a few buckets of soil and plants which were collected and build a setup. I think it would be cloudy and the results may not be immediately apparent, but with time it would turn into a cool tank.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

You will also have better luck based on geology. Areas with at least some carbonate rocks are more likely to have clearer waters that are good for aquatic plants. These areas are in north Dallas, and in Ft Worth. The mid-cities areas have shale and black clay soils typically, and are less likely to have plants. Golf Courses seem to be the best place to start looking.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

yup i found japanese hair grass in the pond next to the golf course where i live. tonnnnnns of it


----------

